# W98 winipcfg reports "fatal error, cannot read IP configuration."



## Worried19 (Aug 8, 2003)

My Windows 98 computer, when I run winipcfg, reports "fatal error, cannot read IP configuration."

Started today. Used it earlier when BellSouth was helping me to get my w98 to connect to the internet, and it worked.

Additional problems:

Could only get to internet with w98 connected directly to the Westell modem. Would not, and still won't, connect through my D-Link router.

The router works. Current setup is three computers connected to router, w98, wxp, wxp-laptop. wxp and wxp-laptop see each other on network, but w98 can't access network or be seen by the others. wxp and wxp-laptop access internet.

The D-link network adapter card in the w98 is working according to Device Manager, but BellSouth's Connection Manager (that they say is worthless) says it is a Network adaptor error.

On wxp, when I type ipconfig, it displays, but instantly closes, so that it is impossible to see what it says.

There are thus several problems, but my first concern is the winipcfg failure.

Can you help?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=286748


----------



## Worried19 (Aug 8, 2003)

Thank you. I realize now that I did a very stupid thing.

At one point I was looking through Device Manager and saw that I had, under network adapters, dial-up networking and one other, and I removed them, leaving my D-Link adapter. Don't ask me why I did it. I think my alter came out or something. I was thinking that I had seen only the D-Link adapter under network adapters before, and that part of the problem might be that something I had done had installed these other two.

So how do I get my dial-up network adapter back?

TCP/IP is there and is bound to my D-Link adapter, and there aren't any other adapters (now) for it to be bound to.

I'm having to leave for the weekend. Will check back.

Thanks!!


----------



## Worried19 (Aug 8, 2003)

Has anybody read my last post?


----------



## Worried19 (Aug 8, 2003)

I hope I have not done something wrong. If I have, I would appreciate the feedback.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Go to the Add/Remove Programs icon in the Control Panel. Select the Windows Setup tab, double click on Communications and remove the check mark from Dial-up Networking. Click apply, then Ok. close all windows and restart the computer. Repeat the process above except the this time around click on Dial-up Networking to return the check mark to Dial-up Networking. Click Apply, then Ok, restart the computer and check your Device Manager to verify that the Dial-Up Adapter is in place.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You can try two things:

A. If you think TCP/IP is corrupted:

1. Temporarily add in NetBEUI
2. Remove TCP/IP - Document any settings if you need to
3. Reboot
4. Add TCP/IP back in again
5. Remove NetBEUI
6. Reboot

This will replace any TCP/IP files. The advantage is that you keep your network card drivers in place in case they are not part of the normal Windows source files.

B: If you think your networking is corrupted

1. Remove all the network components (Client, Adapters, Protocol(s)
2. Reboot
3. Add it back in again when prompted
4. Reboot when prompted

Make sure you have the Windows source files either on a directory on the hard drive or CD available. Also the second method typically requires the network drivers if they are not part of the original source code.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice site for information, Bob. I am sure it will be helpful.

http://www.onecomputerguy.com


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks. It's been around for just a couple of years now ;-)


----------



## Worried19 (Aug 8, 2003)

SntgRvr - 

Fantastic! Did as you said, and everything is working. My network is even restored.

Bob -

I didn't need to use your method, but I appreciate the help.

I will send a donation.

Bill


----------

